
Metformin in Longevity Study (MILES) - nopinsight
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02432287
======
cfcef
Have you confused this with TAME? This won't be looking at mortality.

~~~
nopinsight
Thanks! What I was actually looking for was TAME, but the name and description
of MILES were quite similar to it (MILES: "to examine the effect of metformin
treatment on the biology of aging in humans") that I got confused.

Here's a summary of TAME (Targeting Aging With Metformin):

[https://gerontologyresearchgroup.wordpress.com/2015/05/15/ta...](https://gerontologyresearchgroup.wordpress.com/2015/05/15/targetingtaming-
aging-with-metformin-tame-study/comment-page-1/)

